# Ancestry.com



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone used this website to research their family tree? Any thoughts/input? I'm thinking of joining.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't joined but I have used it when it used to be free. I haven't used it for myself because I am adopted from a foreign country but we used it to trace some of my husband's Jewish side who came through Ellis island. It is one of/ if not the largest ancestry databases in the country. They are based in Provo UT and was founded by the LDS.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Beth , yeah I've heard nothing but good about it, my daughter used it quite successfully.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Has anyone used this website to research their family tree? Any thoughts/input? I'm thinking of joining.


Yes, we use it. It's expensive, but we have learned a LOT about our family.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Pixiesmom said:


> Has anyone used this website to research their family tree? Any thoughts/input? I'm thinking of joining.


Our daughter, too, has joined and is very pleased with it. She's learned lots about both sides of the family. Go for it!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I am a member. Previously, my family had only known about 4 generations back. Now I have my Y chromosome line back to 344 B.C. I have over 6,000 people on my tree now. The reason I was able to find that many is because they were mostly royalty with plenty of history recorded. Royalty always came from royalty for as long as history has been recorded with mine mainly coming from Kings of the Franks, and some Vikings. I have a high percentage of blood that came through Charlemagne, and that runs back to Romans including Mark Anthony.

I've learned a LOT of history in the process. I live in a part of the country where if you had family here in the early 1700's, your ancestors most likely came in through Jamestown. My 8th GGF captained a ship that came to Jamestown in 1609. His Son was captain of a ship that came in to New England in 1620. Almost all my ancestors did come in throuh Jamestown. Now I know who they were, who they married, where they lived and all sorts of other interesting stuff. The first King took that last name in 1344.

I was lucky because my 5th Great Grandfather moved down into N.C. and the courthouses weren't burned during the Revolutionary War like the ones up in Virginia were. My 6th Great Grandfather had 5 boys, but records of the other 4 were lost in courthouse burnings up in Virginia, so there are a lot of missing links.

It's costing me 35 bucks a month, but I've enjoyed it. Most will not be as lucky as I was though. Everyone else I know can only go back a few generations.

Here's a partial list: 
Charles the Hammer Mayor Austria Martel (689 - 741)
is your *37th great grandfather*

Pepin the Short King of the Franks (714 - 768)
Son of Charles the Hammer Mayor Austria

CHARLEMAGNE, EMPEROR OF THE HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE (742 - 814)
Son of Pepin the Short King of the

LOUIS I, "THE PIOUS", HOLY ROMAN EMPERIOR (778 - 840)
Son of CHARLEMAGNE,

Lothair 'Lothar' I of France Carolingian, Emperor of the Holy Roman Empire (795 - 855)
Son of LOUIS I, "THE PIOUS",

Lothaire II "The Young" "The Saxon" King of Lotharingia, King of Italy CHARLEMAGNE (835 - 869)
Son of Lothair 'Lothar' I of France

Hersent "Hersinde" "Duchess of Lorraine" Princess Holy Roman Empire Carolingian (865 - 927)
Daughter of Lothaire II "The Young" "The Saxon" King of Lotharingia, King of Italy

Reginar II Hainault (890 - 932)
Son of Hersent "Hersinde" "Duchess of Lorraine" Princess Holy Roman Empire

Reginar deBrabant Hainault (920 - 973)
Son of Reginar II

LAMBERT I DeLouvain (950 - 1015)
Son of Reginar

Lambert Louvain Hainault (1000 - 1062)
Son of LAMBERT I

Henry Hainault (1021 - 1077)
Son of Lambert Louvain

Godfrey I Bearded Louvain Brabant (1060 - 1140)
Son of Henry

Joscelin 'Barbatus' Baron Percy Count of Louvaine Brabant de Louvain (1121 - 1180)
Son of Godfrey I Bearded Louvain

Sir Henry de Percy (1158 - 1198)
Son of Joscelin 'Barbatus' Baron Percy Count of Louvaine Brabant

William III de Percy (1193 - 1245)
Son of Sir Henry

Henry, 7th Baron Percy, de Percy (1235 - 1272)
Son of William III

Henry, 1st Baron Percy of Alnwick, de Percy (1273 - 1314)
Son of Henry, 7th Baron Percy,

Sir Henry 2nd Baron Percy (1301 - 1352)
Son of Henry, 1st Baron Percy of Alnwick,

Sir Henry 3rd Baron Percy (1322 - 1368)
Son of Sir Henry 2nd Baron

John King (1341 - 1407)
Son of Sir Henry 3rd Baron

John Kynge (1370 - 1458)
Son of John

Ralph Kinge (1390 - 1440)
Son of John

John Kinge (1415 - 1475)
Son of Ralph

WILLIAM KING (1440 - 1500)
Son of John

WILLIAM KING (1470 - 1530)
Son of WILLIAM

John King (1500 - 1560)
Son of WILLIAM

William King (1520 - 1594)
Son of John

Capt William King (1544 - 1609)
Son of William

Capt. John King (1570 - 1669)
Son of Capt William

francis King (1589 - 1653)
Son of Capt. John

Michael King (1630 - 1700)
Son of francis

John King (1675 - 1734)
Son of Michael

Armistead King (1720 - 1761)
Son of John

Charles King (1751 - 1780)
Son of Armistead

armistead King (1780 - )
Son of Charles

JOHN JAMES KING (1842 - 1907)
Son of armistead

Charles B. King (1868 - 1933)
Son of JOHN JAMES

Thomas Jefferson King (1919 - 2007)
Son of Charles B.

Thomas Moore King
You are the son of Thomas Jefferson - (not you?)

Here's my 68th Great Grandfather on my Y chromosome (top of pedigree) line. He's the one that changed the names of the Sicambrians to the Franks, naming them after him: http://trees.ancestry.com/tree/40760278/person/20231603575


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

I've used it, it's really neat! I went to my library and they let me use the link for free. I was able to find some old family documents, give it a try.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I am a member. Previously, my family had only known about 4 generations back. Now I have my Y chromosome line back to 344 B.C. I have over 6,000 people on my tree now. The reason I was able to find that many is because they were mostly royalty with plenty of history recorded. Royalty always came from royalty for as long as history has been recorded with mine mainly coming from Kings of the Franks, and some Vikings. I have a high percentage of blood that came through Charlemagne, and that runs back to Romans including Mark Anthony.
> 
> I've learned a LOT of history in the process. I live in a part of the country where if you had family here in the early 1700's, your ancestors most likely came in through Jamestown. My 8th GGF captained a ship that came to Jamestown in 1609. His Son was captain of a ship that came in to New England in 1620. Almost all my ancestors did come in throuh Jamestown. Now I know who they were, who they married, where they lived and all sorts of other interesting stuff. The first King took that last name in 1326.
> 
> ...


Wow! We have one line we've traced back to the 7th century AD, and I thought we'd done well!:biggrin1:

On Dave's side of the family, both his parents trace to people who came over on the Mayflower. (our "early port of entry" up here in the frozen north ) His family kept meticulous "bible" records for a number of generations before coming over here.

On my side, as my Dad says, "the immigration laws were a lot tougher" when his family came over. (he is first generation American) fortunately, we still have family ties to our German relatives, and fortunately many of the records have survived both world wars. So that is the part of the family we've traced back so far.

My Mom's side is the most mystery. Some we know, partially from records, and some parts from "oral history" within the family, that doesn't show in records. For instance, we know that her mother's family left the colonies at the beginning of the revolution (Tories or "Loyalist" take your pick! ) and moved up to PEI. There the patriarch of that line took a MicMac indian woman as an indentured servant, fell in love with her and later married her. They had a slew of children, but since it "wasn't done" for "good" families to have indian blood, it's not in any written records that Sophie was a Native American. (I still have revolutionary era coins from this side of the family) Before coming to the colonies, they were from Scotland, and there is a castle there with the same name, though we don't know for sure if there is a connection.

My grandfathers side only can be traced back a short way. By his explanation, "There was a lot of fum-diddling behind the barns" up in Vermont in the early days.ound:

So yes, I agree, Tom, it's a lot of fun to learn these things, and we can START to keep better records going forward for our own children and grandchildren. Because of the technology available now, we have located and scanned in many old family photos, so they can be enjoyed by generations to come, hopefully long after the prints have faded away.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tom that is really fun! My mom tried but didn't get very far. I do know I have a great great grandmother who came to the pacific northwest on a covered wagon. My mother went to visit the town she grew up in about ten years ago . And was able to get information about her homestead. It was weird because while she was at the courthouse another young couple was their looking up the same family. Turned out they are distant realities and mom has stayed in contact with them.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks folks for the recommendations. I signed up and started looking. One thing-and it drove me to the brink-if you use Safari as your browser it will continually log you out. I clicked on the leaf and each time I had to log back in (like 35 times!!) I searched their forum and it's apparently a common problem. Use Firefox instead!


----------

